

An investor's response to marriage proposal(to rich guys)of a pretty lady. - anujkk
http://jimlife.wordpress.com/2007/11/13/answer-to-what-should-i-do-to-marry-a-rich-guy/

======
anujkk
Old story but what are your views regarding this?

~~~
bluedanieru
I think his answer is disingenuous mostly because he ignores the fact that, if
a man is interested in trading money for beauty, of course he will go with the
most beautiful woman he can regardless of whether the value of this asset will
depreciate over time. If he's already decided to make that trade, then his
course is set: he will marry the most beautiful woman he can. Maybe he meant
to address this, but he really didn't, at least not explicitly enough.

Most men aren't interested in making that trade. I think most men are
interested in women who will provide companionship from time to time and
otherwise leave them the fuck alone. Who will be partners in life without
being attached to them at the hip and who aren't there mainly to spend all
their damn money. Money is for spending on kids (or oneself), not wives.
Probably most women are interested in this as well, although I suspect less so
than the average man. In my experience beautiful women who have had attention
lavished upon them since their early teens tend to be higher maintenance and
thus undesirable as long-term partners. This is far less true than your
average sexist would have you believe, but holds enough of them time (and has
enough moral appeal) that the stereotype persists.

The fact is, if a rich man (or any man, really) is interested in beautiful
women but also desires a partner to raise children with, a good course of
action for him to take is to find a woman he trusts to raise his kids and
likes being around, and then to keep a few mistresses.

This woman can go out of her way to be 'low maintenance' but most men will
assume otherwise unless they take the time to get to know her. (I also gather
from her post that she isn't very interesting to talk to, and will have few
chances to achieve this.) By then they have probably already been pigeon-holed
as a mistress or fling. _Truly beautiful women tend to be at a slight
disadvantage against women slightly less attractive than them._

You don't have to take my word for it though. OKCupid presents data in a few
of their blog posts that backs exactly this up.

But probably her biggest disadvantage is that she doesn't come from money,
didn't go to an Ivy-league school, and doesn't have a job and a social life
where she's around wealthy (by her estimation) people. Folks tend to marry
within their own class and beauty can mitigate that somewhat, but not
completely. Her strategy appears to be to find out where rich guys 'hang out'
and then go there and hit on them. That's a long shot. I suspect she made a
mistake in throwing out her 250K 'loser'.

